# strange idea about relationships



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A female friend of mine told me that she believes women must look a lot better than their husbands/partners. Is this some kind of old fashion idea, that I believe is out of touch and today's women will not settle for an average bloke?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

since when was a relationship all about looks? Surely it is more important to be with someone who wants to be with you as a person and not because you'd be a trophy. Yes looks are important to the extent that there has to be an attraction there but surely it's what is beneath that is far more important - V, I'm not suggesting what is under the clothes before you let your imagination kick in :roll:

Hev x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Because it is normally looks that attract you to a stranger and not what is underneath.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Agreed there usually is something about a bloke that has to attract a woman - it can be his eyes, a smile .................... he may not be the nicest looking guy in the place but there has to be a click. And before you ask, no he doesn't have to flash the cash. From a personal point of view, I have my own house, I have a fantastic car and I support myself ........... I want a man to treat me as an equal, respect me and my independence, not be abbusive either physically or mentally to me, someone who wants to share life with me. Beauty is only skin deep, it's what is underneath that counts.

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Because it is normally looks that attract you to a stranger and not what is underneath.


I met my wife in a bar (of all places :roll: ) and yes, I went to talk to her as she was attractive but we have a relationship of 12 years (married 10), 2 kids and all the trappings and are still very happy because of whats underneath.

So in one respect I think ure right, attraction plays a key part in starting a relationship but play a smaller part in the long term.

In factthe real question is.....'What is physically attractive?' I.e. referring to your first post, what looks better? Many men fancy Jordan, I think shes a daft bint with all the attractive qualities of a Hedgehog Pudding.

Cos one of my mates swears down blind his partner is the fittest woman on earth but she does nowt for me cos i like em small and petite and shes 5'9'' and has massive breasts whereas my Mrs is petite and she does nowt for him.

On the flipside, my Mrs likes blokes and not 'modern men' and doesnt like short men but Richard Hammond (of TG fame) is fancied by many women yet she thinks hes a right little twerp.

Ultimately, you cant account for taste eh, I heard somewhere once that one lass didnt like me (I know I know you cant believe it either, it was a shock to me too), I mean, ffs, care in the community has a lot to answer for ;-)


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Because it is normally looks that attract you to a stranger and not what is underneath.
> ...


I knew within about half hour of meeting my wife that we'd end up getting married! And while physical attraction does play a part there still needs to be that 'spark' there, and it's that spark that you can't really describe, it either happens or it doesn't.

I've been out with some stunning girls in the past who have driven me mad, or bored the pants off of me, and some what could be described as 'below average' :wink: girls who have been a brilliant laugh.. after that initial meeting it really is about personality.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Because it is normally looks that attract you to a stranger and not what is underneath.
> ...


Totally agree with your wife, and Hev. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

vlastan said:


> A female friend of mine told me that she believes women must look a lot better than their husbands/partners. Is this some kind of old fashion idea, that I believe is out of touch and today's women will not settle for an average bloke?


Have you asked her why she feels this way ? I doubt she can give you a valid reason........she sounds quite naive if you ask me. :?

I think it doesn't matter 'who' is the better looking out of the two, as long as you're happy together who gives a flying f'k


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > A female friend of mine told me that she believes women must look a lot better than their husbands/partners. Is this some kind of old fashion idea, that I believe is out of touch and today's women will not settle for an average bloke?


Maybe she was trying to chat you up you ugly git :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Sim said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


LOL......Bullseye !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


I have only released part of the story here of course! The rest is "IN CONFIDENCE" :wink:

So please focus on the subject of the question here and leave the rest complicated story alone. :-*


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

vlastan said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


Oh no......you can't give us that "I've only given you half a story here"......fill us in - what's the gory details ??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

As you said...they are gory! :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

vlastan said:


> As you said...they are gory! :lol:


PM me, and I'll send the details on to everyone else :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Discretion assured! :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Discretion assured! :lol:


Most definitely.........NOT :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Hev said:


> I want a man to treat me as an equal...


Try and be at least a little bit realistic in your expectations... :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > I want a man to treat me as an equal...
> ...


a girl can dream can't she? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'm not sure I could be treated as an equal, I'm not prepared to lower my standards to that of a man. 8)


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> I'm not sure I could be treated as an equal, I'm not prepared to lower my standards to that of a man. 8)


now that's fighting talk !!!  Just wait for the avalanche of responses


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure I could be treated as an equal, I'm not prepared to lower my standards to that of a man. 8)
> ...


so.................. we're waiting 

Hev x
<drumming fingers on keyboard>


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Huh, Â£80 including parts and labour for red under dash lighting and my phone cradle wiring in just cost me a pair of Â£90 shoes for the Mrs as she came with me.

Equal my arse, I dream of equal!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Â£90 for a pair of shoes?

You cheapskate.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You should count yourself lucky.

Tim's day at the Test cricket on Friday cost him a whole days shopping.

I think she let you off lightly :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Â£90 for a pair of shoes?
> 
> You cheapskate.


Hey. Thats what she wanted, I say shoes, they look like fkin sandals to me, Â£90 and ive seen more material on a rats jockstrap. I want a big pair of boots for Â£90 chuffin quid or something vitally important like a bootmat!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Â£90 for a pair of shoes?
> ...


Men!

<shakes head> always moaning. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> ive seen more material on a rats jockstrap.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Leg, you have a fantastic way with words!

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ive seen more material on a rats jockstrap.
> ...


Nah.....you have a vivid imagination !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> ive seen more material on a rats jockstrap.


Material? You mean they weren't even leather!

FFS man.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I still don't understand the shoe thing. My sister has a Ottoman at the end of her ben that is as wide as her kingsize bed. And it is full to the brim with shoes. Must be a few hundred pairs at least. I on the other hand have a brown pair a black pair and two pair of trainers. They work perfect for just about any outfit i wear.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I still don't understand the shoe thing. My sister has a Ottoman at the end of her ben that is as wide as her kingsize bed. And it is full to the brim with shoes. Must be a few hundred pairs at least. I on the other hand have a brown pair a black pair and two pair of trainers. They work perfect for just about any outfit i wear.


At the end of her Ben? lol


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> I still don't understand the shoe thing. My sister has a Ottoman at the end of her ben that is as wide as her kingsize bed. And it is full to the brim with shoes. Must be a few hundred pairs at least. I on the other hand have a brown pair a black pair and two pair of trainers. They work perfect for just about any outfit i wear.


It's having a low self-opinion that does all the shoe buying.....

....us Men don't need shoes to make us look good !  :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It's quite simple really...

Whatever our weight is, our feet always stay the same, mine are a size 3. 
This has the added bonus that I am able to buy the smallest sized items in the shop.
We never have to worry whether they make our bums look big, we never have to worry that we'll get too fat for them, we never have to undress to try them on and we know buying them winds men up.

How many reasons do you need?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't understand the shoe thing. My sister has a Ottoman at the end of her ben that is as wide as her kingsize bed. And it is full to the brim with shoes. Must be a few hundred pairs at least. I on the other hand have a brown pair a black pair and two pair of trainers. They work perfect for just about any outfit i wear.
> ...


 :roll: Bed.....Better?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> It's quite simple really...
> 
> Whatever our weight is, our feet always stay the same, mine are a size 3.
> 
> How many reasons do you need?


Size 3  Awww Bless :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> It's quite simple really...
> 
> Whatever our weight is, our feet always stay the same, mine are a size 3.
> This has the added bonus that I am able to buy the smallest sized items in the shop.
> ...


So if you never have to worry about how they change your appearance as your ass will always stay large in 'em, why buy so many off them ? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Nah, I have a rat....with a jockstrap. Thats all.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ive seen more material on a rats jockstrap.
> ...


Leather is a material. Everything is a material one way or another, there just aint a lot of it on these 'shoes'.

I wouldnt mind but ive never even noticed a womans shoes, or her feet for that matter, im pretty much sold or not a few feet higher than that so its irrelivent what shoes shes wearing.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think it's fairly true to say that most people end up with someone on par with them looks wise.

If there was a scale of 1-10 then most couples aren't more than than a couple of points apart.

I say most, because ugly but rich and/or famous men will always attract nubile young women (and probably vice versa).

For me, of course looks are important, but less so than the ability to enjoy their company.

There's a vast difference (to me anyway) between good looking and attractive. Some of the sexiest women I've been with have not been good-looking in the traditional sense.

Conversely, I've spent some time with some very pretty women that were incredibly dull.


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't get the fascination with shoes, I hate shoe shopping.
I like a man to be good looking but not so good looking that people would see us together and think whats he doing with HER?!!! :roll: I'd rather they think he's a lucky bastard!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt_pilot (May 27, 2006)

Starlight express said:


> I don't get the fascination with shoes, I hate shoe shopping.


Wow, a woman who doesn't like shoe shopping and likes cars, it's too good to be true


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell and starlight,

Very good comments. Especially the marking one between 1 to 10. I agree with this.

I like women that have lots of shoes...especially open ones with high heels. They make their bums stick out and their lovely painted toe nails will look lovely to any foot fetishist. :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Kell and starlight,
> 
> Very good comments. Especially the marking one between 1 to 10. I agree with this.
> 
> I like women that have lots of shoes...especially open ones with high heels. They make their bums stick out and their lovely painted toe nails will look lovely to any foot fetishist. :wink:


You did not sell a computer on ebay recently did you? :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sim said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Kell and starlight,
> ...


This guy that did is my hero! I loved his foot work!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Very good comments. Especially the marking one between 1 to 10. I agree with this.


So in your opinion, what would be your score? And your wifes score too?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

